# South France / Spain for New Year / Jan - /novice



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

*IF*........... 

If we were to go to Tolouse area of France for Christmas, then want to go somewhere warmer and special for new year, then spend time in January seeing things and touring.... What is advised?

Is everything closed?

Whats special NYE?

Is it worth clearing out of France and into Spain and SOUTH ASAP to get the sun?! Assuming maybe 4 weeks post Xmas to do this so not a great hurry. 

But then clearly need to get back - so is that a drive or ferry option? 

Just playing with ideas and looking for advice!

Whats the wild camping / aires like? Doable?

Any gotchas along the way?

(Remember: never camped in spain/france and never been away for a long time yet).

JUST THOUGHS at the moment - pre planning prevents p... poor performance and all that


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Subject discussed on here often and as such you'll get the same advice from the same posters.

Do you have a reason to be in Toulouse, ie family? Or does it just sound a good idea. I think (but don't know) that weather can be mild on the Cote d'azur but my experience of France in winter is that it's cold!

Drive the extra bit and go to Spain - Costa Blanca is best for climate in Jan. You'll get shade temperatures in the high teens and in the sun it'll frequently hit 30.

Don't worry about the journey you'll honestly find it dead easy. As I say you'll get tons of advice on here as dozens of members do it every year. If you ever want to PM me 'll give you my phone number.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*France and Spain*

The weather in southern France starts to deteriorate in October, the closer you get to the Pyrennes the worse it is. The sun, as most of the winter tourers will tell you is in Spain, and obviously the further south you go, the better it is. 
There ae plenty of campsites open in Spain thru the winter, and a good idea is to take some Camping Cheques. There is plenty of wild camping area's, too many to list. Avoid the larger towns, because of crime, plus the police have time on their hands, and moving motorhomers is an easy target, for them.
The Motorcaravanners club hold rallies in Spain over winter and there are some " Safe Knight" stopovers for members.
Of course everyone is different and look for different things, we spend about half our tour on a camp and half wild. We meet up with friends on sites and then do our own thing. 
Look on www.camperstop.com and download the aires into your POI's on your satnav.

Happy travels.


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

We've found topping up with water can be a problem in France as many supplies e.g. at aires are turned off to prevent freezing. So top up whenever you can, take plenty of different tap connectors. We had to resort to a funnel and a plastic bottle on one occasion!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As posted before ,water is no problem in France or Spain at any time of the year
France..Just look for a cemetery plenty of drinking water.(dead easy)
Spain....Drive into most villages and look for a sign to (El font) there you will find spring water usually gushing from a pipe ,you will need a container to decant it into your tanks.Ignore all the signs that say it is non potable or not fit for humans these are put up by the local shop keepers to make you buy bottled water from the shops
If camping in Spain for long term in the winter make sure you ask for a good discount on site fees and settle on a price before you stay.
Above all dont rush to get to Spain,enjoy the journey
Take time to smell the flowers.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have French friends who live in Albi east of Toulouse. They tell me the weather in the winter is usually cold, but clear and usually lasts for January and February before it starts to get warmer. 

However, with the unpredictable weather we are experiencing nowadays, it could do anything. The moral is "be prepared for anything, anywhere"!

Sue


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks in advance.
Yes - I've searched and will keep eye on other threads.
Yes - family near Tolouse.

As we've never been in the 'van for a long trip its a little worrying. We like knowing where we are going so this is a new one for us! It will be scarey but fun

Just don't want our first long trip to put us off.

Big Q then - where is the best party for NYE in Spain?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Camping cheques... http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

£10.30 a night (+ 1.40 suppliment) the sort of price we'd expect in low season Spain?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There are 1000s of aires to use which ever route you take through france.
Get the book All the Aires France by Vicarious Books. We use this book all the time when in France. It is an easy drive from the med side of france into Spain. Two sites you will get into in spain without booking will be Camping Blanes in Blanes and Villa nova at Vila nova la Geltru. Both these sites are in the ACSI book. You can then work out where to go to next. Benidorm is very busy all winter and you may have to wait in campsite carparks for a pitch as you cannot book.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you all.

Dreaming........


----------

